# Help me pick a new rod



## jkbirocz (Feb 22, 2009)

I am looking for a new Frog rod, Although I will mainly use it for frog fishing, I would like it to be somewhat versatile. I would like something between 7' and 7'6", 7'6" being my preference. So far my choices include:

Shimano Crucial 7'6" Med Hvy, 3/8-1oz $179.99

Shimano Cumara 7'2" Med Hvy ex-fast, $219.99

Powell 7'3" Med Hvy ex-fast, 1/4-1 1/2oz, $169.99

Airrus Pulsar 7'3" Med Hvy, 3/8-1oz, $199.95

Quantum Superlite 7'4" Med Hvy, 1/4-3/4oz, $149.95

Quantum Superlite 7'6" hvy, 3/8-2oz, $149.95

The reel is yet undecided, but it may end up being my old revo, as the US reel supercaster that I am eyeing will go on an old rod.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 22, 2009)

Here you go. All rods $149.95 8) 

https://www.tackledirect.com/e21-carrot-stix-ltx-casting-rods.html


(Tackle Direct is who I bought my Carrot Stix from. Good delivery, _and_ they use _very_ sturdy shipping tubes! 8)

The Boyd Duckett Carrot Gold Stix models are $50 more! :shock:


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the link, I have been looking at the carrot stix' since they came out, but the actions have turned me off. One of the rods that were available in your link my fit the bill. To specify my needs more, I am looking for a rod that is med hvy with a fast action, or a hvy with a x-fast action. Something that I can cast a half an ounce or less, up to over an ouce or more; is exactly what I want. I hope to also use this rod as a light swimbait rod, along with all my favorite bulky soft plastics.


----------



## Brine (Feb 22, 2009)

Have you thought about having a custom rod built for you? That way you can have it exactly the way you want it. A purely functional rod should would cost about the same as you have picked out already using a quality blank.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 22, 2009)

What do you think about the daiwa light and tough frog rod


----------



## redbug (Feb 22, 2009)

Jake, most f your fishing is done from shore? if so i think a 7'6" might be a bit long i use a 7' med hvy rouge rod for my frog fishing this is the same rod I used in Fla casting a matts lure baby bass swim bait and it handled it fine 
wayne


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a light n tough spinning rod....it's alright, but for the price you pay to get an IM6 graphite rod, I could do better, so could Daiwa. Custom rod is out of the questiong right now, I cannot spend that much. I want over 7', I use a 7'6" flippin stick from shore already, but it is old heavy, and the wrong action for Frog fishing.


----------



## redbug (Feb 22, 2009)

if you are set with going oer 7' i would look longand hard at the powl rods i have heard great things about them


Wayne


----------



## Brine (Feb 22, 2009)

jkbirocz said:


> Custom rod is out of the questiong right now, I cannot spend that much.



Not sure what you are used to paying, but I just paid $140 for a split grip 7' spinning rod with a RX-7 Rainshadow blank. That said, it would appear to be the least expensive on your list. No fany thread work, just the most sensitive rod I could afford. 

Here is a link if you're interested. 
https://www.bcrods.com/2.html


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 22, 2009)

You know what time it is?


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't forget the jig&toad special from Kistler. This looks like a sweet rod. and it comes with a rod sock to boot.

https://www.kistlerrods.com/p/KR/c-mt-topwater-fishing-rods/MgJTH70.html


----------



## shamoo (Feb 22, 2009)

Powell Rods are very nice, The 7' Med. Heavy EF 703C, weighs 4 oz. I think all of their rods are right around that weight, very light and very nice. I have their 6'8" Spinning Rod, 7' Cranken Stick and just ordered a 7' Heavy Pitchen Stick. (I'm going to keep the Kistler rigged with creatures and the Powell is for Jigs.)


----------



## ilinimud (Feb 23, 2009)

I cast my vote for the Airrus! I will be buying a Co Matrix soon and the Pulsar looks like a great rod.


----------

